# CPMA Coding Coaches



## npricercm (Jan 23, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]I  am currently searching for 2 CPMA Coding Coaches for 3 month  assignments at Madigan Army Medical Center at Fort Lewis, WA. These  positions offer $36 per hour as an independent contractor, along with a  generous Cost of Living Allowance, travel allowance, and $2,500  completion bonus. I was wondering if you have a way to reach out to your  AAPC chapter members and let them know about these opportunities.  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]Attention Coding Auditors and Coaches!
Be a Hero to Our Heroes
? GCP has opportunities for 2 Certified Professional
Medical Auditors (CPMA) to audit and train
Providers and Coders at Fort Lewis in Tacoma,
WA.
? $36 per hour plus generous Cost of Living
Allowance and travel allowance.
? $2500 completion bonus
? Work on-site at Madigan Army Medical Center on
a three month contract assignment.
? 5 years of coding experience-2 of those years in
auditing.
? CPMA Certification required.
? Competitive pay and outstanding working
conditions.
? Previous DOD experience NOT required.
? Contact GCP, Inc. if you or any Certified Coding
Auditors you know are interested in these
opportunities.
GCP, Inc is a leading government Health Care Services Support company
specializing in the staffing of military medical facilities.
Contact Anne at:
aharwood@gcp-inc.com
210-320-1280

[FONT=&quot]Respectfully, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Anne[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Anne Harwood[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Medical Services Team Member/Recruiter[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GCP, Inc[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4003 McCullough, San Antonio, TX 78212[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Phone:  210-320-1280[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fax: 210-855-9950[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]aharwood@gcp-inc.com


[/FONT]


----------

